# As you all like cosworths so much, helping out fast ford for the day



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i was at bruntingthorpe last year helping out fast ford as they did a special feature on the escort cosworth,

50 escos's fortunately most of them turned up pretty clean anyways :thumb:




























































































































































































































































































































thanks

Nic @ pride & performance


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice little gig!

Was "Yum" there?


----------



## T8R (Mar 8, 2009)

some excellent pics. wish i never sold my escos


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

How very cool, love those military style line up shots :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

So cool! Thought L7OONY had been written off couple year back?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, ive seen the white and blue cossie on track before, its pretty shifty thats all ill say.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> So cool! Thought L7OONY had been written off couple year back?







it was smashed on the gumball high speed roll and blown to bits basically 

driver was fine though and rebuilt the car :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> So cool! Thought L7OONY had been written off couple year back?


as nic said, smashed up and rebuilt even better 
stunning cars, _alot_ of moneys worth there :argie:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

love n55 cos
looks amazing


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2011)

That valvoline cosworth looks sweet, but n55 cos is my favourite from that bunch. a very shiney Lamborghini in there to lol


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

just...wow!!


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning cars


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

quality me thinks


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great looking day out.... The tail end and bonnet up shots are great... Was there at least one un modded at all????:thumb:

nat that it is a bad thing just a rare thing.... Thanks for the posting the pics:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Some nice cars there :thumb:

never got to own one  i went the lancia integrale way instead , but still like the styling off the escort all these years later 

still the amount of times i had to fix and repair the lancia's i owned i could of bought a cosworth with just the price of the parts from the fiat dealerships :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

awesome cars, n55 is the best of the bunch tho


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing, they must have had a lot of patience lining them all up for the photo shoot :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice collection....

I like this picture for some reason









Although the spoiler on the orange and blue motor spoil it


----------



## kieran1980 (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning once again got to love a cossie !!


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Great pics!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like an amazing day, some nice shots there.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

n55 or k12 for me


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Great photos there. 

Didn't realise they did a bigger version of the original 5-spokes (blue one). Must be replica's made by someone else? Looks brilliant!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:



123quackers said:


> Great looking day out.... The tail end and bonnet up shots are great... Was there at least one un modded at all????:thumb:
> 
> nat that it is a bad thing just a rare thing.... Thanks for the posting the pics:thumb:


TBH mate i think they were all modded, but then that is one thing that annoys me about the escos, when you mod it you can only really change the wheels, choice of around 4 designs and engine mods 



MattJ VXR said:


> Great photos there.
> 
> Didn't realise they did a bigger version of the original 5-spokes (blue one). Must be replica's made by someone else? Looks brilliant!


there somthing to do with a guy called paul riply who is also the guy that was behind me being there on the day, a major influence in the cosworth world :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

i want one!!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> YouTube - Ford Escort RS Cosworth Accident Gumball 3000
> 
> it was smashed on the gumball high speed roll and blown to bits basically
> 
> driver was fine though and rebuilt the car :thumb:


Thats the one! So I wasnt being an idiot after all!


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

Rebuilt after that? :doublesho Wasn't easier just to buy another one?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

:argie: Automotive porn,stunning cars,great pics,thanks :thumb:


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Fast Ford porn - no other description!


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Cracking pics.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks guys :thumb:

it was a fun day out


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great post!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fantastic car porn :argie:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice collection of cars but I hate those bonnet raisers on the fiesta


----------



## otterolly (Mar 19, 2009)

always wanted an escos but never got round to getting one


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

otterolly said:


> always wanted an escos but never got round to getting one


get one it won't dissapoint you

says me who has not got one either though :lol:


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

rare to see one on the road these days.... let alone that many together!!!!


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

I was lucky enough to get mine on the front cover from the photo shoot that day, my hard work paid off - K838 SLW. Sadly had let her go last year but a pleasure to own and detail.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

UberCool1 said:


> I was lucky enough to get mine on the front cover from the photo shoot that day, my hard work paid off - K838 SLW. Sadly had let her go last year but a pleasure to own and detail.


very nice mate :thumb:

was it you i drove down with with andy cross???


----------



## UberCool1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks mate. You did a cracking job helping the guys out, must have been hard going for you as it was quite hot at the end of the runway.
No dont think so, I drove down on my own unless I joined you in a convoy on M1?
Cheers, Martin.:thumb:


----------



## Axel_89 (Feb 21, 2011)

Buah!

*It's amazing*! :thumb:

I just signed up and *my first message is to honor the car of my dreams* ... 










I'm from Spain. And someday I hope to buy a wonder such as the Escort RS Cosworth. 

A hug.


----------

